# X370 Length with blower



## Tadd (Mar 1, 2019)

I am leaning toward the X370 and either a blower of blade. What is the length of the machine with either of these attached? My X300 with blade works good now cause I can angle the blade to walk through the front of the garage. The blower will not angle so need to know the length of it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You might just need a larger garage. 

The tractor can be looked up at tractordata.com and it'll give the length. You should be able to get the measurement of the blower from the dealer.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the specs state 72" long for the tractor, but perhaps a trip to your local Lowes or Home Depot would allow you to actually see one on the floor with the blower attached. Grab a tape measure out of the tool department!!


----------



## Tadd (Mar 1, 2019)

Larger garage is ideal but have been told that there is a list in front of that project :


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahhhh yes, the CFO always has her say huh?


----------

